# Rylee emergency visit, surgery tomorrow, pray



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Keep my little baby boy in your prayers...

Rylee is in hospital tonight, he has a perineal hernia, it just popped up while he was getting a bath. he hates bathies and they think he strained and it finally popped....It just kept getting bigger, at first I thought it was an anal gland until it got to be the size of an egg.
He wasn't in pain, but I wasn't going to wait. 
Vet told me at his age, his small size, it's an expensive surgery, ,I said how much, he said about $2,000.I said "do it" not the birthday present I had in mind for him...
He will have to wait for his birthday buddy reveal until he gets home on Weds.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwwww poor Riley! Sorry, Michelle! Hope all goes well with his surgery and he feels better quickly.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Scarey surgery, due to his age, his size and the size of the hernia, it went from a little bump to about the size of an egg... Scared the crap out of me...
He's so little,I cried seeing his little face... as I had to leave him... I was going to take him home but I wanted him to be there in case anything happened overnight,he'd already be there ,close to medical help,as we live over 40 minutes from the vet...


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I will be praying for him.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Keeping him in my thouhts and prayers. Hugs.


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

Sending prayers for little Rylee and for you too Michelle.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Michelle, so sorry. It was the best thing to leave him at the vet since you live so far away. Prayers and hugs to you and Rylee. Please keep us posted tomorrow.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Praying for little Rylee and you too Michelle:grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They plan to keep him until Weds,I could get him on late Tues but I think he's going to need that extra time and I'd rather emergency care be close by..
Will be hard sleeping without him with all of us, but better to suffer a few nights missing him than to risk an eternity with out him...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

At first vet teased me about me over reacting about an anal gland,which I thought it was at first until it got so huge,then I knew it was more serious.
They soon realized it was a good thing I took him. they were there late, French bulldog c- section and puppies didn't make it.. I was lucky I didn't have to wait, took me 40 minutes to drive there though...

Most people don't spend much in this area for surgery on older dogs,only breeders will do it,but he's my little Doodle bug and all my fluffs , "no" isn't an option...


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Poor little guy. Things happen so fast.
Sending prayers and lots of love for little Rylee.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Sending prayers Rylee's way......


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Rylee  I hope the surgery goes smoothly. :hugs:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, poor Rylee. Sending prayers for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was gone most of the day and Al was here with him until he left for work.I was at the shelter painting and doing some plaster repairs to get ready for their adopt-a- thon in two weeks...
My step son adopted a chi mix named Spike,and I supposed to pick him up on Weds, after his neuter...

I'll be picking up Rylee Weds too. So I go in with one dog, come out with two...

Two for one sale at the vet on dogs...
When I got up this morning, never dreamed I'd be in a vet ER, tonight...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope he has an easy surgery and comes back home soon.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Poor little guy, hope it all goes smoothly for him (and you too).


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! so sorry  poor little one. Hope all goes ok :grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no, not little Rylee!! I'll be praying for him and you, that all goes well!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You are a great mom, Michelle! You will be in my thoughts & prayers w/your little guy! Please post when you get him back.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying all goes well and he will be home happy and healthy on Wednesday!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So sorry little Rylee has to go thru this surgery! Will certainly be keeping him in my prayers that all goes well and that he recoups quickly!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll be praying for Rylee and that all goes well with his surgery. Let us know how he does.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just seeing this post  . I'm so sorry that he's had to go through all of this and be at the Vet, but so thankful he has you guys for parents! Please keep us posted. Hugs.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry Michelle! Prayers for Rylee coming thru this in flying colors!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They're doing a full panel on blood work to look for anything else before surgery,due to his age. He's always been thin but healthy,so I hope they don't find anything... so they get my little baby boy better...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Keeping both Rylee and you in my thoughts and prayers for a very positive outcome to his surgery. Although this happened so very quickly, at least you were able to get Rylee to the emergency vet in a timely manner.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The poor little thing. Hope Rylee does well with the surgery.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers said or you and your little one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Praying for a successful surgery for little Rylee and that he returns home to you better than new. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Michelle,
I feel for you, that is so hard to go thru, surgery on our little fluffs. Praying everything goes well with Rylee. This too will pass!!!

Hugs,


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness. I am so glad he is going to be okay and they can correct it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Still in surgery,I just called... waiting is killing me...


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Praying for you and Rylee, hoping to hear some good news soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They just called he's out of surgery and doing well! I'm so relieved. They also pulled the rest of his teeth, he only had 4 left.. Keeping him overnight for observation... Relieved!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Michelle, that's great!! So happy Rylee is fine. :aktion033: When does he come home?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad that it's over. I think it's a good idea for them to be able to keep an eye on him at night, especially since you're a little way away from the vet. I'll continue praying for Rylee!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They think the perneal wall should hold the sutures,that's why I'm leaving him overnight, to make sure... it was weak and it herniated...
At first they were sure what it was,they aspirated it, when nothing came out, I figured it was intestines...
They had a case, the dog could still poo and the people wouldn't pay for surgery... they delayed until the tear got too big...dog eventually was put to sleep and he was younger than Rylee...

I couldn't do that...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Poor Rylee....its good he stays overnight to be monitored. Prayers and hugs!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I just saw this... I'm glad Rylee is okay. 

Will send up prayers for his safe and quick healing....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh great news the surgery is over and Rylee is doing well!! :chili:
Will now be concentrating the prayers for speedy and full recovery!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm just seeing this after he's out of surgery...glad it all went well and sorry you had to go thru all of this. And on Rylee's b day too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad that Rylee's surgery is over and that he's doing well. Sending prayers for a quick recovery. Hugs to you and Rylee.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I will do Rylee's birthday buddy reveal when he's feeling better. Today is his birthday and I feel badly I won't be doing his reveal since I know his birthday buddy must have gotten him something special.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So happy he is out and doing well :chili::chili: :chili::chili: :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I haven't been on here but saw about Rylee last night on FB. So relieved that it all went well. Poor sweetie and I know how frightened you must have been. How old is he? Glad he'll be under the vet's watchful eye. You're such a terrific mom!!
Didn't the old Leslie Gore song go, "Oh what a birthday surprise..." :w00t: Yeah, this was a birthday "surprise" Rylee will have like to have skipped. I know you'll make up for his birthday belatedly. 
Sending healing hugs!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news Michelle! 
I send kisses to Rylee & wishes for a better birthday next year!!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - I haven't been on here but saw about Rylee last night on FB. So relieved that it all went well. Poor sweetie and I know how frightened you must have been. How old is he? Glad he'll be under the vet's watchful eye. You're such a terrific mom!!
> Didn't the old Leslie Gore song go, "Oh what a birthday surprise..." :w00t: Yeah, this was a birthday "surprise" Rylee will have like to have skipped. I know you'll make up for his birthday belatedly.
> Sending healing hugs!!!


My baby boy turns 9 today!
Scared me to death, I was bathing him and it started small on the left side of his bum and just got bigger all the sudden. It was like a balloon expanding... No way I was going to wait until morning,luckily they were already there with an emergency c-section.

Vet kinda teased me about being an overprotective mother, when I thought it was an anal gland but when they called back,I told them I don't think its an anal gland now and they told me to bring him in,still expecting it was..until they saw it...

I guess Rylee is getting an expensive birthday present... more years to his life...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so glad it went well!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Poor baby boy. I have tears, just thinking about you having to leave him. I'm so glad surgery is over. Talk about getting spoiled when he gets home!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So glad he came through the surgery. He is very lucky to have you to look out for him. Praying for a speedy recovery and a wonderful birthday celebration for him when he's feeling better.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that wonderful news Michelle that Riley came through his surgery. Prayers were answered and now he can come home tomorrow and be spoiled. Happy Birthday to Riley and hope that next year's Birthday will not be as eventfull as this one.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...glad all went well. May he have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*So So Very Happy hes ok.*
*Your a Great Mommy**
*Thank you for the Up-date. *


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet baby. You truly received the gift of life this year! So happy that you are resting well. Praying for your healing.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Michele,

Just seeing this now. So glad that Rylee is okay and I hope that he has a very quick and easy recovery. Harry has had a peritoneal hernia for several years. I first saw it when he was taking a bath, too, and i hurriedly dried him and ran to the vet. In Harry's case, they said that the surgery would be too much for him with all of his other health problems, and so far, so good.

I'll keep Rylee in my thoughts. :wub:

Please keep us updated.
Debbie


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just reading this Michele, so glad Riley is doing well and will be home tomorrow.:chili::chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Michelle, hope Rylee is feeling good tonight. Forgot to wish him a Happy Birthday!! Prayers for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Wonderful for Riley
Happiness for the whole family
Happy Birthday little guy


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> Michele,
> 
> Just seeing this now. So glad that Rylee is okay and I hope that he has a very quick and easy recovery. Harry has had a peritoneal hernia for several years. I first saw it when he was taking a bath, too, and i hurriedly dried him and ran to the vet. In Harry's case, they said that the surgery would be too much for him with all of his other health problems, and so far, so good.
> 
> ...


Vet said I could let it go, but just seeing it and worrying it might strangulate just scared me too much. Rylee has pretty good health surprisingly considering his past...
I figured get it taken care of while his health is good..
Can't wait to pick my little buddy up!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm just seeing this Michelle after the worst is over for Rylee and you. I would have done just what you did. Poor Rylee on his birthday. :angry: Good thing he doesn't know what day it is. Praying for a speedy recovery. You can now breath easier. :aktion033:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Michelle so glad that the procedure went well today. We will keep you and Rylee in our prayers for speedy recover and a happy belated birthday!


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

We keep u in ouer prayers!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH I am so glad he did great and is on his road to recovery.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Checking in on Rylee this morning.
I hope he is doing well and will be home soon!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee is pooing now and doing good so I'll be going to pick him up. I also have a shelter adoptee to pick up too.
Little Spike!


----------



## Marguerite (Apr 24, 2013)

Yippee so glad he is doing so good! Even though I didn't post I was keeping Rylee and you in my prayers and will keep praying he has a easy recovery with no further problems.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So glad Rylee is doing well and coming home!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Spike is adorable.

Praying that all is well with Rylee. I know that both of you will be happy that he's home. Please update when you have time. Hugs for you.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Praying all is well with Rylee


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So glad Rylee is OK and got thru surgery, get well soon Rylee. And Spike is adorable, he has sweet eyes.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Michelle--I am so happy to hear your Rylee is doing well.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee is doing really well, glad I gave him extra time at the vet. I missed him so much...
He's resting now and just taking it easy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy to see the good-news' update!! :chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy Rylee is home with Mommy and doing good. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Michelle -- so glad Rylee is home and recouping nicely. Continuing lots of prayers for him.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

So happy Rylee is home and is on the road to recovery! Happy birthday to him! I hope he enjoys his expensive present! Xoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Belated B-Day now Mr. R! Glad you are home in recovery!


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Uffff, glad hes doing better now! Me and Lili wish him a quick recovery and a happy b- day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so happy that Rylee is home and doing well. Happy belated birthday little man!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, how is Rylee today---still getting better I hope!!!!!! Also, how is your mom? Has she recovered from her last decline?


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Just checking in to see how Rylee is doing.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee is doing really well. He gets his stitches out next Tuesday.
My mom is doing ok, she doesnt' really know us but she's more alert now. Much of what was going on was due to antibiotics and UTI...
My father had everyone thinking she was going any time now. Even had the staff convinced...That really scares me that they bought into his craziness.
Now that he's done this he's told the staff to tell me absolutely nothing at all,like I'm the enemy and wants her dead when it's him!
It's frightening to find he can take my family rights away since he's the spouse. Not much I can do from a legal standpoint, but I'm trying.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I not sure how I missed all this but so glad Rylee did so well with his surgery. What a lucky guy to have such a wonderful loving mom.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

great to hear Rylee is doing better and your Mom is holding her own. take care.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm sorry I missed this. I am so glad Rylee is doing well now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Read about Rylee on FB and so glad the surgery went so well.
Can't believe what a creep your father is. Sorry to say that about anyone's dad but what he's tried and is trying to do is so unconscionable. Wish there was some recourse for you. Would love to see the court slap him into his place! So sorry you, Al and your mom are going thru this. :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to see that Rylee is doing so much better but sad to see that your Dad is being so very selfish and unreasonable. Please keep the faith...I know what you are going through as I am in a somewhat of a same situation as you are but not with my Father.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am a little late in reading this, but am so glad that little Rylee is okay and recooperating!! :heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll do Rylee's birthday reveal soon, when he gets his stitches out, then I know he'll be out of the woods...


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Checking in to see how Rylee is doing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee got his stitches out and I posted his reveal too. He celebrated his stitch removal with a bath and then opening his prezzies!!!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/153538-rylee-reveal-stitch-removal-celabration.html


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee's little bum is all better and stitches gone. I should'a taken picies with stitches...
These are after stitch removal and bathies...


----------

